# I had to say goodbye



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I had to say goodbye to Pyrate along with a huge piece of my heart last week. This is the first time I feel strong enough to post in his honor here. He had a stroke followed by kidney failure last Tuesday night. I stayed up with him all night knowing it was going to be the last night I could be with him and took him in Wednesday morning. He would only respond to my voice and at the last minute before the time came he looked up, licked the tears from my face, and then sighed. I know he was telling me it was okay to let him go and that he was ready to cross the bridge but it was so hard. I still cry when I look at his pictures. :angel:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your handsome boy. He was dignified and strong for you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Teri, my sympathy to you in your loss. Pyrate was very handsome and clearly loved!
:halogsd: RIP Pyrate


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

What a special bond you two had..Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome Pyrate.

In true GSD fashion, loyal & brave until the end.

I hope you find peace in the days to come.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

What a handsome boy. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi pyratemom

It's just so hard when we lose them. I'm so sorry. Try and remember all those lovely times you had together - it will ease the pain as you smile to yourself. :hug:
__________
Sue


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they never are here long enough, but will be in your heart until you meet again...

<<<HUGS>>>

Lee


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. What a handsome boy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Pyrate was a handsome boy.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It never is easy. Instead of good bye...Auf Wiedersehen (till we meet again)


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

*Crying for you*

Tears running down my face reading this. So sorry about the loss of your beloved dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Pyrate, run free sweet boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your handsome boy. He was dignified and strong for you.


He was dignified to the very end too. I love that dog so much. A piece of my heart went with him.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Teri, my sympathy to you in your loss. Pyrate was very handsome and clearly loved!
> :halogsd: RIP Pyrate


Thank you. How do you get the little GSD head with the halo?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought I was ready to post about him but it is really hard still. Thank you so much for all your sympathy everyone. He was my heart dog. Raina is trying to make up for his loss but she has really big furry feet to fill while she is missing him too.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Your post had me in tears. I love the photo of you both.  You will meet your boy again one day.... For now celebrate the good times you shared together. 

Sending hugs from Dallas.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, he was a gorgeous boy. And relatively young too...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in tears looking at your photo, too. You look so happy together. Sorry for your loss, we've had two cats we had to put down for kidney failure - it's so hard, but the brave and compassionate thing to do.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

It's so easy to see how much the big handsome guy loved you. I am so very sorry for your loss. You will meet again one day.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was beautiful.
Godspeed Pyrate, you will be in good company at the bridge.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

So this morning I took Raina on the walk I used to take Pyrate on every morning. It was harder than I expected. See, each dog has it's favorite walk and friends they saw along the way. Some of Pyrate's friends met Raina this morning and they were sad that Pyrate had gone on but were happy to meet Raina. I guess I'm just going to have to get used to it and take her every morning now. It will be good for her and in the long run good for me too. She will still get "her walk" to the places she always likes in the evenings but now she has another job, Pyrate's walk to the post office and to get a paper. Maybe it will help her too. She still misses Pyrate and looks for him in the yard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

saying goodbye makes room to say hello. sorry
for your loss.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Teri, i'm so sorry about your loss. Pyrate was certainly a big handsome guy. its clear he was VERY loved.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Teri, i'm so sorry about your loss. Pyrate was certainly a big handsome guy. its clear he was VERY loved.


Thank you for your kind reply. He was very much loved, and will always own a piece of my heart. He was my heart dog and even though there were many before him and I still have Raina, none of them can take his place in my heart.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry. He was very handsome.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of Pyrate. What a beautiful dog he was. Take care.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss 
R.I.P. sweet angel.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Unfortunately, it's the most painful part of owning a pet, and it always comes too soon!

He was a very handsome boy. RIP Pyrate!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, it just never gets easier.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

My heart is breaking for all of us right now. I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

sit said:


> My heart is breaking for all of us right now. I am so sorry for your loss.
> Sheilah


As much as it hurts to lose one, I'll never be ready to not have another one in my life because no matter how much it hurts, the good times and happiness as they live with us make up for it and I will always remember the good times. aw:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Teri, so sorry you lost your sweet man. How are you doing?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Teri, so sorry you lost your sweet man. How are you doing?


Some days I can get through quite a few hours without crying now. As long as I keep busy and don't think too much I'm okay but when I have down time it gets a lot harder. His pictures are everywhere in my house so he is always with me. The vet called to tell me his ashes are back for pickup but I haven't been able to get myself to go there and get them. It's just too final.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Pyrate was a handsome boy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss ...He was a handsome boy


----------



## conquer020 (Jun 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Pyrate. What a good dog.

When I had to put my GSD Moby down, I knew he didn't want to go. He was always the most comfortable and relaxed when he was with me. It killed me to have to look into his eyes and tell him I had to let him go so he wouldn't hurt anymore. The prostate cancer was too aggressive. We too had him cremated.

A few days later his ashes were shipped in an urn to my house. When I walked in my wife said Moby showed up today and she brought the urn over to me. I burst into tears because I realized that was the last time he would ever greet me at the door. He was 10. 

I do find some comfort knowing that he's not hurting anymore. I just couldn't stand seeing him try to move around wincing with pain. Maybe you too can look back someday and tell yourself that you did Pyrate a favor. Call it a payback for all those times he was there and comforted you. I hope that helps.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

We just lost one in the past few weeks...and it still isn't any easier! I'm so sorry for what you are going through! RIP Pyrate!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Pyratemom, I'm so sorry for your loss...The photo made me cry as well.
I hope you will take care of yourself in this time of grief. It is hard to lose a family member and 
My heart just aches for you...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your comments. They are a source of comfort for me. Things aren't quite easier, but not quite as hard. I have his ashes but haven't buried them yet. I do worry about Raina though as she is still grieving as well. My vet knows her well and told me just keep trying to engage her in play and act happy. It's working a little bit, some new toys, some overly exaggerated silliness, and her meeting all Pyrate's friends he used to greet on his morning walk to the post office are helping and she wags her tail more often now. Actually that is helping me too, being concerned about her took my focus off my own sadness.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh how sad. I am sorry. It sounds like he was ready and let you know it was ok.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

selzer said:


> Oh how sad. I am sorry. It sounds like he was ready and let you know it was ok.


He was my heart dog to the end. He let me know it was okay to let go with those few cheek licks he gave me. He will always have a place in my heart no matter how many other pieces I let go of for other furry kids.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a beautiful shepherd. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

